# Trivia 7/9



## luckytrim (Jul 9, 2019)

trivia 7/9
DID YOU KNOW...
Jack Daniels’ Distillery  hands out a free bottle of whiskey  to its
employees on the last payday of every month.


1. How many people were executed for the assassination of  President Abraham
Lincoln?
2. Name That Flick !!
All Richard Dreyfuss wanted to do was get away with his family  on a nice
quiet vacation. Bill Murray had other ideas and needed time  with his new
therapist.
3. What year saw the introduction of the Camaro ?
4. She's a modern day forensic pathologist. Her name is Dr.  Kay Scarpetta.
Who is her creator ?
5. Karl Marx died in 1883 of a combination of pleurisy and  bronchitis and
was buried in what city ?
  a. - London
  b. - Paris
  c. - Oslo
  d. - Moscow
6. Which actor was Kim Basinger married to between 1993 and  2002?
7. Roquefort is a really delicious cheese dotted with pockets  of blue mold. 
Which animal provides milk for the production of this  cheese?
  a. - Sheep
  b. - Goats
  c. - Cows
  d. - Water Buffalo
8. On the sitcom "Three's Company", Jack was known as being an  excellent 
what?
  a. - Dancer
  b. - Cook
  c. - Poker Player
  d. - Housekeeper

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Great Britain has the distinction of never having suffered an  assassination
of a Prime Minister.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Four
2. 'What About Bob?'
3. - 1967
4. Patricia Cornwell
5. - a
6. Alec Baldwin
7. - a
8. - b

CRAP !!
In 1812 a disgruntled businessman who blamed Prime Minister  Spencer Perceval
for the loss of his business, shot and killed him in the lobby  of the House
of Commons.


----------

